# DT Roberts - Asst Manager, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to DT Roberts -- promoted to Assistant Manager, Microsoft Support.

Great job, Devin !!

John

`


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the big promotion!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic I 'am so pleased for you Devin congratulations and very well done:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::4-deal::4-deal::4-deal::4-treadmi:4-treadmi:4-treadmi


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Devin!

Awesome job!


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Devin!

Nice work.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job, Devin......WTG and congrats!!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done. Congratz


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

My favorite:


joeten said:


> Fantastic I 'am so pleased for you Devin congratulations and very well done:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::4-deal::4-deal::4-deal::4-treadmi:4-treadmi:4-treadmi


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats on the promotion


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Devin!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats man! Nice promotion!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice going Devin!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Well done Devin!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Devin, keep up the great work


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks again! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought you would like that lol


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great work Devon - Congratulations


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats on the promotion. Great work!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations *


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

